# Hopedale Fishing Report



## captnathan (May 2, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Finally got a chance to sit down and catch my breath from all the trips and putting the finishing touches on my new 24 ft. Tide Water. If you are not out on the water this month or do not have plans to go you are missing out on some of the best action of the year. Trout have been feeding like there is no tomorrow and have been flying over the sides of my new Tide Water for the past few weeks.? Really breaking her in good?, the bigger trout are grouping up around the rigs in Black Bay and the smaller keeper trout are ganging up in the marshes. All are being caught on Campo?s live shrimp and croakers. The reds seem to be getting on their grove as well catching them on nearly piece of shoreline in the Hopedale <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The Summer time trout slam is upon us and days are getting book up. The trout and reds are showing up and the fishing is red hot so don?t miss out on this great opportunity. To get your day on the water to have a worry free, no hassle fishing experience give me a call at (985) 285-5014 or visit www.backlashfishingcharters.com for pricing, accommodations directions, and photos. You will be glad you did.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">See you on the water!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt. Nathan Thigpen<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Backlash Fishing Charters L.L.C.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">(985) 285- 5014<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">www.backlashfishingcharters.com


----------

